# Start the betting!



## Newgoat (Feb 1, 2018)

This girl is on her second round. When do you think she'll pop? (Photo from this afternoon)


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I'd say she still has a little while, her udder needs to fill more. But then again some fill over night.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I'd say one kid


----------



## kmoore9184 (Sep 23, 2015)

I’ll bet close to 3-4 weeks?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd also guess she has a while to go.


----------



## Newgoat (Feb 1, 2018)

These kikos always have me fooled, they're such casual mamas, but I'm sure we have a ways to go  can't wait!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Agreed, not quite there yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder needs time to fill.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

When was she with a buck?


----------



## Newgoat (Feb 1, 2018)

September- December.


----------



## Newgoat (Feb 1, 2018)

September- December.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So much time frame there, so it can be any due date.

They can begin their udder fill, 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree with the others


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

March 12 - twin doelings


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

March 4th buck doe twins


----------



## Newgoat (Feb 1, 2018)

March 9th! Buck doe twins! She was 5 lbs and he was 8.5lbs at birth... Those bucks do take more than their fair share.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, they are so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

Gorgeous


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute, congrats!!


----------

